# Suppliers Of Parts For Elgin 571 And Case



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been trying with no success to get a winding stem and crown for the Elgin 571 I mentioned in this thread:

http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=79148

Can anyone advise me of any person/store who might be able to supply them to me?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Will, I had an Elgin on which I foolishly tried to re-blue the hands, because they had a bit of rust on them. I got the hands off, but whilst gently trying to rub the rust and remaining blue down to bare metal with some very fine wet and dry, I caught the tip of one of the hands and snapped it off. I was distraught....I had ruined a watch from 1938. It was this one with a Masonic dial.










I searched lots of sites, and eventually found a set of 'moon' hands on, of all places eBay. They weren't the same as the originals, but they were NOS and cheap from America. They were a 12 size to match the watch, and were duly fitted and looked fine. Lo and behold...two weeks later, a NOS set of the correct hands came up on eBay (from America,again) and I bought and fitted them...they are the ones in the pic above. I think they cost about Â£3.00 if I recall correctly. So don't give up hope...keep searching the Bay, and you may get lucky!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A very quick search on the bay of E resulted in this lot....it wasn't a specific search...I just put 'Pocket Watch Winding Stems' in to see what would come up....a more detailed search might turn something up....


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Roger - and apologies for the late response to your advice - been away for a few days...


----------

